# nute lockout?



## highman (Jul 17, 2009)

I really didnt want to post here but before i flush my girls for 3 or 4 days does anybody have any other diagnoses besides nute lock out?


Im pretty sure it is becuase my ph has been up and down lately. They  were also moved and fimed, i mean you name the stress and they have been under it this past week or so. the pics i have provided are of the worst ones. All others are ok but show signs of the same symptoms. the room has been a bit hot ( doing ac repairs in the house) so i moved the lights up 6 inches to try and take some of the heat off of them.

My ppm levels are about 1800 or so and ph is now around 5.6-5.8 it was at 7.0 when i checked it 3 days ago. i water them 3 times day for 15 min a peice


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2009)

Seems like a mighty high ppm reading. Looks to me to be to much N.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Seems like a mighty high ppm reading. Looks to me to be to much N.


 
I agree and disagree w/ Pduck.The ppm is way to high for workin on the A.C.drop it bout 400 ppms and you should be fine.Your body would not apreciate such high salt levels in the heat either!
 N being to high w/ stop growth,can tell by new growth.Deep green to blue is def.high N.I could be wrong but all 3 ref. books tell me the same!
 Your plant is absorbing water @ a higher rate due to heat stress.Drop your ppm drasticly


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> I agree and disagree w/ Pduck.The ppm is way to high for workin on the A.C.drop it bout 400 ppms and you should be fine.Your body would not apreciate such high salt levels in the heat either!
> N being to high w/ stop growth,can tell by new growth.Deep green to blue is def.high N.I could be wrong but all 3 ref. books tell me the same!
> Your plant is absorbing water @ a higher rate due to heat stress.Drop your ppm drasticly





They sorta look deep green to me. But my eyes just ain't what they use to be.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

Maby my contrast is all phd up? U could be right!


----------



## highman (Jul 17, 2009)

ok thanks gonna flushem first though


----------



## highman (Jul 17, 2009)

just stwitched to 1000 ppm water gonna see what that does


----------



## highman (Jul 20, 2009)

ok so i switched them to 1000 ppm and let them sit for 3 days, they all look a little worse. The new watering technique does not seem to be working.. any suggestions?


----------

